# New F-250



## Mike Felices (Sep 13, 2000)

I am going to start looking at the Ford F-250 series this coming fall. I know that I want to have a Diesel engine. What kind of experiences have you guys had with this engine? What are some of the options that you find useful to have on the truck? i.e. extended cab or crew cab. What kind of tow rating does this truck have? Is it worth getting the 350 with the dually and a deisel, or just a 250 with the diesel? How many people have a 4x4? Any information would be a great help. If you have any responses to something that I may have missed please let me know. Thanks.

Mike Felices
Mike's Lawn Service


----------



## Randy Scott (Nov 6, 2000)

Mike, go to http://www.fordtrucks.co , there is all kinds of info. there and you can build the truck you want and price it out. I have a 2000 F-250 crewcab diesel. Awesome truck. Options are totally up to you and what you want to spend. I love the extra room the crewcab offers. If you plan on doing plowing you will have to find out which trucks can handle plows and so on. All that info. is right at the tips of your fingers here on the internet. I have 20,000 miles on my truck already and haven't had any problems yet. I get about 17 to 18 mpg. Hard to check in winter because I let it warm up for 20 minutes every morning. I have had GM's my whole life and this is my first Ford, no regrets yet. Good luck with your purchase! Oh yah, beat those salesmen up. I probably spent 2 months off and on checking prices and there was some serious different amounts between some of them, some will just not budge. It's a popular truck and they think they got you over the barrel. Shop shop shop! I ordered mine to get exactly what I wanted, I was in no hurry and I know you can do a little better on price. Good luck.


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

Just to let you know...... Im getting 9 miles to the gallon with my 2000 f-250 gas v-8 ext cab not pulling a trialer! Maybe a little more incentive to buy a deisel!


----------



## LoneStarLawn (Feb 28, 2000)

we get 17 mpg without trailer V10 engine.....


----------



## 99SDPSD (Jan 20, 2001)

F-250 has an 8800gvwr as where an F-350 has a 9900lbs gvrw there is not much diffrence in price betwen the two modles. Being that both are SRW you gain about a 1000lbs payload with the F350. F-250 and 350 SRW pickups both come with Dana 50 front axles and Sterling 10.25 rear axles. 87-97 F-350's had Dana 60 front axles which you get with F-350 C&C DRW. 
PSD it is a great motor. Both of my SD's have 4R100 automatics in them and they both plow and tow well.

If the truck is going to be used for tow a trailer from lawn to lawn. But if you are thinking a DRW F-350 that you will put a dump body on. Here is my piece of advice to that my F 350 C&C with dump body weighs in at 9100lbs with a gvwr of 12500lbs in turn that means I can carry 1.7 tons legaly. My F550 diffrent dunp body but same options from ford weighs in at 9500lbs and a gvwr of 17,500lbs means I can carry 4 tons of material. The othere thing that i have found is that the 19.5" rubber on the 550 has made it a better tow vehicle and the 4:88 make a big diffrence up here in the hills.

also you can try http://www.ford-diesel.com for more super duty info.


----------



## pcs (May 23, 2001)

Can you get a F-350 ext. cab?? I've seen a 350 crew cab.


----------



## Randy Scott (Nov 6, 2000)

pcs,Yes you can.


----------



## MIDSOUTH (Sep 23, 2000)

I have a 2001 f-250 4x4 crewcab deisel automatic and I love everything about it except the fuel mileage- it gets between 9-12mpg at anytime, don't let people tell you about the great fuel mileage a deisel gets- I listened to all this mileage figures and they were 17 to 22mpg-WRONG!!!!!!!
Hey lonestar are you sure that v10 gets 17 mpg- it must be a standard shift 2wd or something.


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

> _Originally posted by MIDSOUTH _
> *don't let people tell you about the great fuel mileage a deisel gets- I listened to all this mileage figures and they were 17 to 22mpg-WRONG!!!!!!!*


Maybe for your truck, but making a statement that we are wrong in our figures is also WRONG!!!!! I figured my MPG at the pump and the figures are accurate. Each truck is different and driving habits can dictate the final MPG. As Lonestar posted, he gets 17 MPG with a V10, unheard of around here. Sorry to hear that about your truck, maybe with more miles it will get better.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

17 mpg with a V10?i got a bridge for sale too.An Explorer doesnt even get 17 mpg average with a 302 V-8.My mileage figures are average daily,not highway-downhill tailwind.My Dodge diesel 4x4 got 18 mpg average,it is much better on fuel than the V10.


----------



## Randy Scott (Nov 6, 2000)

Wait awhile MIDSOUTH, if I remember correctly you said you have about 4000 miles on your truck, of course your mileage is going to be sh#@! Talk to someone who has had a diesel and they'll tell you it doesn't really break in until 10,000 miles, then you'll see the mileage were talking about. That's twice the mileage a gas motor requires to break in and that's part of the reason diesels have a longer lifespan, on average. And how do I know how you drive your's also, maybe the things to the mat wide open at 3400 RPM's, where it isn't making any torque or horsepower! Seems like Ray at KirbysLawn gets the same mileage as me!


Randy


----------



## MIDSOUTH (Sep 23, 2000)

Ray- did your truck get bad mileage before the 10000 mi mark, your right-I was wrong to say that but this is my first deisel and these figures are at the pump, I baby it most of the time,but every once in a while I will gouge on it,thats probably where the 9 mpg comes to play- babying it gets right at 12mpg. It will hopefully get better, but probably not as good as yours because of the 4x4. Good thing I do cut grass so I can afford the high deisel bill.
I can tell you this-I wont be getting rid of it because of that because the good outweighs the bad.


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

Most all diesels improve with time, hopefully yours will too. Don't you just love that sound!


----------



## SDF250 (Jan 6, 2001)

*17 mpg my a$$*

ive got 60k on my v10 and have never gone over 12 mpg i think somebody has a busted odometer


----------



## LoneStarLawn (Feb 28, 2000)

its standard and 2wd...and its approximately 15-17 mpg. (I will have to verify with partner, but I believe his records indicate it)
1999 F-250 V-10 less than 20,000 miles on it.

[Edited by LoneStarLawn on 02-10-2001 at 09:33 PM]


----------



## LoneStarLawn (Feb 28, 2000)

Partner told me his records show 14 mpg ...sorry about that guys


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2001)

Mike,

I have a 2000 F250 SD Supercab PSD 8' bed 4X4 Off-road w/auto and 3.73 rear. Absolutly love it!!! It has 25k mi on it since Aug. No prolems. Get's 18-20 mpg (really MIDSOUTH) empty and 12-14 mpg. plowing and towing. I tow a 9,500 lb. skid-steer trailer 2-3 times a week. Sometimes I forget it's back there 

Oh, I almost forgot, I also installed a Diablo chip and Banks Transcommand. I can eat up most so-called "muscle cars" any day of the week. It's fun to see the looks and get the questions "What do you have in that thing?" 

Greg


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

Greg, you have a pyro or a TTM? How long do you let it cool after pulling?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2001)

Kirby,

I have pyro, boost, trans. temp, and rear temp gauges (SPA Digital). Have a TTM and AIC also.

The EGT's get to about 1200 when towing. They can get higher if you mash it going up a hill. Thats why an EGT gauge is almost a must if your doing alot of towing.

My TTM is set for 350 and after towing, the truck usually runs for about 1 1/2 to 2 mins before shuting down.

Nice looking truck Kirby  got to love those PSD's 

Greg

[Edited by Dockboy on 02-15-2001 at 08:28 AM]


----------

